# What Furniture Do You Use ??



## PaperCat (Nov 26, 2017)

What furniture sets or pieces do you use? Do you stick to the theme you chose (Neutral, cool, sport, cute) or use a mix of different types?

Mine is mostly neutral with some cute stuff.
But as much as  I want to keep it a cozy forest campsite, I kind of want to make a "woodstock" theme, with wood tones, my rv as either the retro paint or the flower power paint, a tent and the music venue, along with musical instruments around the place mixed with natural furniture. But idk.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm going more Natural/Sporty because of my Pocket gal's personality. She was a villager I made in my New Leaf towns but I never did anything with her, so I wanted to give her time to shine this time around. My mayor is too busy anyway. //hairflip

As of right now, since I'm prioritizing inviting villagers to my camp, I'm using the ranch set since it was unlocked early on. Later on, I'll focus on designing everything _just so_. But I will be keeping the Natural/Sporty theme, alternating between which one is more dominant from time to time.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2017)

I;ve got a mixture of all different types of things but predominantly it;s cute themed.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 26, 2017)

I stick to my cool theme and use mostly modern and sleek furniture, along with instruments. My campsite is basically a hipstery open-air concert, haha.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 28, 2017)

Definitely cute. A lot of pink haha. ;p I do have other furniture items too, but more cute than anything.


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

I designed my camper to look like a shed that's still being used as a shed and poor percy is just kind of haphazardly trying to live in it. the campground is much more inviting and homey, currently a seating/lounge area with an outside kitchen and a garden in the making


----------



## Cou (Nov 29, 2017)

staying in my natural/plants and cozy feel theme ^^ im wanting that cute tree swing amenties tho


----------



## hestu (Nov 29, 2017)

i'm using a lot of natural furniture and a bit of cute furniture, and my camper has a lot of cool furniture (mostly bc I need something to put inside my camper and it's all I have left lol). Probably mostly just going to tick with natural stuff, I like it the most out of everything.


----------



## lPeachy (Nov 29, 2017)

Currently I'm sporty heavy because i'm leveling those amenities but my end goal is to be a legitimate hiking/camping spot and just go really natural/sporty with it. How real camping is essentially(but a little better~) 
Like sleeping bags and hiking gear and floor cushions n junk!
Oh and plants, lots of plants


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 29, 2017)

I’m going with cute and natural, which is the perfect theme for any campsite imo.


----------

